# Chinese 5th generation J-20 & J-31 - Pics & Videos



## Manticore

NEW : Chinese J-20 / J-XX 5th Generation Fighter Jet Unveiled 

YouTube - NEW : Chinese J-20 / J-XX 5th Generation Fighter Jet Unveiled 

I just made it

J-REX Rulez !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safron Slayer

Nice video....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Chinese J-XX J-20 vs F-22 PAK-FA F-35 Stealth Fighter Comparison 

YouTube - J-XX vs F-22 PAK-FA F-35 Fighters Comparison

made another one by adding comparisons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

YouTube - Youtube??? ??????????2011-01-05? J-20 Stealth Fighter Flight Test


----------



## Manticore

YouTube - The second J20 4th/5th Generation Stealth Fighter cell phone video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

this guy has re-uploaded my video on youtube-- plz help me on how to report it-- im not a computer wizard








new video ;-)


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Lankan Ranger

*J-20 Aircraft: Test Flight Video*

*Action starts at 3:31 in the video*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Black Knight

Congrates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Knight

I think the rumors about j 20 are now over. The bird in now in air with not doubts at all..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Knight

looking forward to see these birds in PAF


----------



## Black Knight

check out the pics of test flight


----------



## lianwei

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Congratultions China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Well done China, great achievement  

Now FC-20 is a reality 

With love from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

KOOOL


----------



## Manticore

friends, plz contribute the new videos in the jxx media sticky here , so that the videos remain on the first page of this subforum!


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

hate to say it .. it is more stealthy than T-50...it really sucks as far as stealth goes.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ares

mautkimaut said:


> hate to say it .. it is more stealthy than T-50...it really sucks as far as stealth goes.



No it will be not..its frontal aspect stealth is ruined due to presence of Canards and as far rear aspect is concerned presence of conventional engine outlets ruins it too.

Thought T-50 has clean frontal aspect it does not have S-shaped air intakes(and we are not sure..if J-20 has has them) but from the rear T-50 is equally bad.

Conclusion- F-22 beats them both in stealthiness.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## lianwei



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lianwei




----------



## azfar

made my day.


----------



## Manticore

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjMzNTk0NTAw/v.swf




Chinese J-xx vs F-22 PAK-FA F-35 - ?? - ???? - ????

Chinese J-xx vs F-22 PAK-FA F-35

my video re-uploaded on chinese server


----------



## Black Knight

HAIDER said:


>



amazing pics really dud


----------



## Black Knight

Can this bird carry more weapons then F22 and T50??????????????????


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ares said:


> No it will be not..its frontal aspect stealth is *ruined due to presence of Canards* and as far rear aspect is concerned presence of conventional engine outlets ruins it too.





time for some learning for me.. just the basics if you will

why having canards is bad? 
how does it increase its radar signature. When it has a relatively small size and if has the same RAM coating and shape uniform to the rest of the craft?

Does that make SU-37 Terminator and Euro-fighter bad as well? why do they have canards? If canards help in sharp turns & other swift manoeuvres then whats wrong with that?

Surely canards cant be as bad as having open weapon bays? Secondly how does an F22 compare without canards?
Does it have something in addition which basically means it can do without canards?

Finally does it suggest that Chinese had a design/ technical barrier which meant that canards were the only (cheap/ easy) option to provide whatever performance benchmarks were set while designing this craft?

Does F-22 raptor have RCS (reaction control system) like space shuttle? Where the nose can be nudged right and left? If there are any jets on the face of the raptor then maybe I am too old notice them.

Finally a laymans view
Looking at the J-20 side by side with say T-50 or raptor it is clear that the designers have gone for a trade off between how much they wish their J-20 to be and what technical & knowledge base they have in addition to the resources. It is hard to match with America which spends about the same or more on its military power than the whole world combined. 

What say you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Knight

what type of proto-type is flying with the J 20 ???????????????

Is it some new block of j10 or else?????????


----------



## Black Knight

What type of j 10 prototype is taking off with j 20????????????????????


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Knight

J 20 is a bigger machine as compare to other two fighters so what engine will it be using to get enough thrust


----------



## muslim282

Good pictures for comparison purposes by Sri-Lankan.

You can see certain similarities between all of them. I don,t think the argument of canards affecting the stealth holds much water otherwise no way would the chinese have put them their in the first place.
What really is amazing is the time and secrecy in which it was all done. I remember certain people on the forum were so damn sure that it would be at least 2015 before china even flew a prototype. 
What many people seem to forget is that the massive contribution to R&D coming from the civilian quarters of chinese industry and educational establishments which has given a significant but silent boost to new technologies.
What will now be interesting to see is how Japan and South-Korea react to this.
Will they seek the F-22 for a balance (USA have previously refused), will they make do with the JSF or will they turn to their own industry to seek a home grown answer and hence adding another nation to the 5th gen plane.
The future is interesting.
The future is stealth.


----------



## S10

Black Knight said:


> J 20 is a bigger machine as compare to other two fighters so what engine will it be using to get enough thrust


The current engine is either a local WS-10G or 117S from Russia. Later on it will be replaced by WS-15, producing about 15 to 18 tons of thrust each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Black Knight said:


> Can this bird carry more weapons then F22 and T50??????????????????


Judging from its size and length, I think it would be safe to say the internal weapon bay is likely to be larger than F-22 and T-50. On the downside, the PL-12(SD-10) missile is longer than both AIM-120 and R-77.


----------



## Manticore

[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

ares said:


> No it will be not..its frontal aspect stealth is ruined due to presence of Canards and as far rear aspect is concerned presence of conventional engine outlets ruins it too.
> 
> Thought T-50 has clean frontal aspect it does not have S-shaped air intakes(and we are not sure..if J-20 has has them) but from the rear T-50 is equally bad.
> 
> Conclusion- F-22 beats them both in stealthiness.



Yes but Russians are saying we can see more changes, even air frame, in the second prototype. Just waiting to see the second T-50


----------



## rockstarIN

Irfan Baloch said:


> time for some learning for me.. just the basics if you will
> 
> w*hy having canards is bad?
> how does it increase its radar signature. When it has a relatively small size and if has the same RAM coating and shape uniform to the rest of the craft?*
> 
> Does that make SU-37 Terminator and Euro-fighter bad as well? why do they have canards? If canards help in sharp turns & other swift manoeuvres then whats wrong with that?
> 
> Surely canards cant be as bad as having open weapon bays? Secondly how does an F22 compare without canards?
> Does it have something in addition which basically means it can do without canards?
> 
> Finally does it suggest that Chinese had a design/ technical barrier which meant that canards were the only (cheap/ easy) option to provide whatever performance benchmarks were set while designing this craft?
> 
> Does F-22 raptor have RCS (reaction control system) like space shuttle? Where the nose can be nudged right and left? If there are any jets on the face of the raptor then maybe I am too old notice them.
> 
> Finally a laymans view
> Looking at the J-20 side by side with say T-50 or raptor it is clear that the designers have gone for a trade off between how much they wish their J-20 to be and what technical & knowledge base they have in addition to the resources. It is hard to match with America which spends about the same or more on its military power than the whole world combined.
> 
> What say you?



But the Canards always move in the flight, which, off course will add RCS, no doubt about that. Chinese engineers must have given more thought about it at the design phase anything else and they choose it.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Sri Lankan said:


>



to be honest. i like j-20 from front and side views.. but PAK-fA looks better on the top and bottom views.
But F_22 takes the overall sexy look price.


----------



## S10

rockstar said:


> Yes but Russians are saying we can see more changes, even air frame, in the second prototype. Just waiting to see the second T-50








How is that any different than this? You can see it from the front too. J-20 simply moved the horizontal tail vin to the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Myth_buster_1 said:


> to be honest. i like j-20 from front and side views.. but PAK-fA looks better on the top and bottom views.
> But F_22 takes the overall sexy look price.


If the Russians want to implement all aspect LO capability to their aircraft, they need to flatten that bottom or it's going to be a major source of signal return.


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai said:


> from


 will post some pics and videos here


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------


----------



## Manticore

[/COLOR]


----------



## Manticore

Deposit Files


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

http://dc235.*******.com/img/-vcQauo5/0.05976951640499617/1101071106e709822787a829acjpgt.jpg


http://dc235.*******.com/img/qvki81fy/0.7488027008034399/b7lzdf.jpg

http://dc307.*******.com/img/SqDdOQeJ/0.3394316298182588/yellowlines.jpg







im too lazy to put the comparison pics that ive used in this video





[/


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

http://dc222.*******.com/img/lbVYhgbC/0.8257531139544722/KFX_1.jpg

http://dc161.*******.com/img/FdoH1TSx/0.378012762124055/20070926085910c089d.jpg

http://dc161.*******.com/img/ZwZpjBOS/0.9344747423861672/pakfayf23f22f35-1.jpg
http://dc127.*******.com/img/VGCq7Ji5/0.9937114639551651/f16-f35-f22.jpg


----------



## Manticore

J-11D/E (= Stealth J11 Upgrade)


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

ANTIBODY said:


> J-11D/E (= Stealth J11 Upgrade)


 
China's new "JH7B stealth fighter" test flight successful
admin on July 29, 2008 in Military World 
According to reliable sources XAC: New Stealth Flying Leopard JH-7B has been successfully flight. New J H-7B is a twin-seat, twin tail layout of stealth, all-weather fighter-bomber. Although the original Flying Leopard "body bone" bottom, but the big thrust to meet the new engine, new Flying Leopard had to be appropriately enlarged body size adjustment. As the new engine's inlet air quantity and unit of engine thrust than the original increase of nearly 50%, plus the stealth shape design needs, the new Flying Leopard can not simply follow and enlarge the body of the original Flying Leopard. New "Spey" engine than the "turbofan WS-9" and "Laosilaisi"
Diameter larger engine, but also short. Therefore, the researchers on the original machine's aerodynamic body shape and internal structure of a drastic improvement! Its great complexity of the workload, no less from the new design of a new aircraft. Because the body is increased so that the machine oil reserves increased significantly, so the J H-7B of the combat radius of several new active duty in the military combat aircraft has a combat radius of leading.
From the outline view; China's "J H-7B" In order to improve performance and strengthen the aerodynamic shape stealth, "JH-7B" uses the world's most popular "S"-shaped inlet, and a new nano-spray suction inlet wave coating to reduce the aircraft radar cross section and positive infrared signal characteristics, and to BWB technology integration, the whole machine the new composite application area increased significantly.
"J H-7B" The way has been improved fuel refueling equipment for the interior in order to further enhance the machine's stealth. Therefore, the "J H-7B" is the first kind of use of computer-aided design modified form of the stealth fighter-bombers.

As the "J H-7B" stealth using a newly developed radar absorbing paint, making the probability of machine to detect much lower. Canopy edge, weapons and weapons-bay doors built with jagged edges, etc. The combination of lines, can effectively reduce radar reflection. Airborne Weapon type used and the plug-in containing a balanced approach, in order to further reduce the infrared signature. J H-7B extensive use of effective stealth measures, its radar cross section (RCS) will be not more than XXX square meters.


----------



## Manticore

SinoSoldier said:


> SAC hasn't been beat.
> 
> From what CCTV said, SAC is building their own 5th-generation fighter, called the Snowy Owl.
> 
> SAC is also building the 4.5th-generation J-16 and the quasi-5th-generation "Silent Flanker".
> 
> XAC is also kicking up the game with their JH-7B.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

J-16 




5th-generation fighter, called the Snowy Owl.




Silent Flanker
http://dc251.*******.com/img/TPUkUNQZ/0.7380855611163871/20100904102606734.jpg


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## no_name

^^^The pic with the weapons bay open is psed, already discussed in the forum.


----------



## Obambam

no_name said:


> ^^^The pic with the weapons bay open is psed, already discussed in the forum.


 
I was somewhat disappointed. With the unrivaled photochopping skills, they could have at least plastered the entire plane with missiles. Photos above are Chinese photochopping at its worst!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

ive posted them merely to judge the possible configurations and capacity of the bay


----------



## Manticore

http://dc228.*******.com/img/Z07W3vNv/0.7940119591751718/Chinese_fifth-generation_fight.png


----------



## Manticore

modified frontal fuselage *concepts[



ANTIBODY said:


>


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai/


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

SinoSoldier said:


> Takes off again:
> ¼ß20ÔÙ´ÎÊÔ·É£¡ÆðÂä¼ÜÎ´ÊÕÆð£¡_ÔÚÏßÊÓÆµ¹Û¿´_ÍÁ¶¹ÍøÊÓ Æµ ¼ß20 ¾üÊÂ ÊÔ·É
> 
> Flying over the city:
> æ¼-20 é£&#382;è·&#402;å&#376;&#381;å¸&#8218;ä¸&#352;ç©º - è§&#8224;é¢&#8216; - ä¼&#732;é&#8230;·è§&#8224;é¢&#8216; - å&#339;¨çº¿è§&#8218;ç&#339;&#8249;
> 
> Landing:
> å®&#382;æ&#8249;æ¼20è¯&#8226;é£&#382;é&#8482;è½è§&#8224;é¢&#8216;2011-4-17 - è§&#8224;é¢&#8216; - ä¼&#732;é&#8230;·è§&#8224;é¢&#8216; - å&#339;¨çº¿è§&#8218;ç&#339;&#8249;
> 
> Low level flyby:
> å®ææ­¼20è¯é£ç°åº2011-4-17 - è§é¢ - ä¼é·è§é¢ - å¨çº¿è§ç
> 
> High speed taxiing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE POST MORE IF YOU FIND ANY!*


 
some more videos


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

(3,648px × 2,736px)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indianpatriot

This aircraft looks like flying metal BOX!


----------



## Black Widow

When Pak-FA first picture was released on PDF, I heard hell lot of comment from Its member that, due to LREX (cancard like structure )PAK-FA will have RCS issue... 

Now this plane has Cancard, Those people are quite.... 

I am not trolling here.. where are those guys who were bashing LREX of PAK-FA?????


----------



## teddy

China refused to join development of the PAK-FA few years ago, when russian INVITE china.
The reason is now cleared. J20 tell you everything. PAK-FA is not a capable design, why bother to join russian?

AND, china is aim to have something better than F22 somedays. Not only stop by J20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## farhan_9909

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
what is this?


----------



## rcrmj

farhan_9909 said:


> what is this?


 
its my plane parking there``

```i dont really know``!


----------



## khurasaan1

rcrmj said:


> its my plane parking there``
> 
> ```i dont really know``!


Oh ..Ure a very lucky man...Good luck...


----------



## Manticore

farhan_9909 said:


> what is this?


 
people speculating its another fifth gen fighter, based on the vertical stablizers they made up in the shadow


----------



## Conqueror

Looks like two J-10s are parked there. their vertical fins are not even parallel to each other.


----------



## Silk

Mjammie, this is food for thoughts...


----------



## Martian2

I "clarified" the picture from post #29.


----------



## Martian2

Report: China stealth fighter makes second test flight  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

"Report: China stealth fighter makes second test flight
April 19th, 2011
07:29 AM ET





China's J-20 stealth fighter appears on a runway in Chengdu in January.

China has had a second test flight of its J-20 stealth fighter jet, according to a report from the government-owned newspaper Global Times.

Under the headline "Mystery jet 'flies' again," the paper cited witness accounts that the jet flew Sunday in Chengdu as part of celebrations of the 60th anniversary of China's aviation industry.

The flight lasted almost an hour and a half, an unnamed witness told Global Times.

"The J-20 made several passes and waggled its wings (rolling the plane first to one side then to the other) to salute the crowd near the airfield," Global Times quotes the witness as saying.

The J-20 "has been touted as a potential challenger to the U.S. Air Force's F-22 Raptor, the world's only fifth-generation fighter jet," Global Times said.

The J-20 made its first flight in January as U.S. Defense Secretary Robert Gates was visiting China."


----------



## Martian2

[Note: Thank you to "no_name" for the pictures.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Please watch my popular video on China's J-20 Mighty Dragon Stealth Fighter with 65,077 views. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## localoca

Martian2 said:


> Please watch my popular video on China's J-20 Mighty Dragon Stealth Fighter with 65,077 views. Thank you.


 I have already, its awesome, shows how good is China making the highest of tech....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## teddy

adjustable DSI inlet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianpatriot

so this machine is only for china or you gonna share the cake with others as well??


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Black Widow

sobia1230 said:


> china and pakistan have the friend ship relation, and both state do mutually cooperation, also china is now giving add to pakistan and help to pakistan in power side,


 
Sorry, Its buyer seller relation... You are buyer, they are seller. There is one term in economics "Dumping", please read it on wikipedia...  

@topic: the pictures are cool... keep posting more


----------



## PWFI

Black Widow said:


> Sorry, Its buyer seller relation... You are buyer, they are seller. There is one term in economics "Dumping", please read it on wikipedia...
> 
> @topic: the pictures are cool... keep posting more



Poor jealous indians ,i only can say RIP for you !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

ANTIBODY said:


> China's new "JH7B stealth fighter" test flight successful
> admin on July 29, 2008 in Military World
> According to reliable sources XAC: New Stealth Flying Leopard JH-7B has been successfully flight. New J H-7B is a twin-seat, twin tail layout of stealth, all-weather fighter-bomber. Although the original Flying Leopard "body bone" bottom, but the big thrust to meet the new engine, new Flying Leopard had to be appropriately enlarged body size adjustment. As the new engine's inlet air quantity and unit of engine thrust than the original increase of nearly 50%, plus the stealth shape design needs, the new Flying Leopard can not simply follow and enlarge the body of the original Flying Leopard. New "Spey" engine than the "turbofan WS-9" and "Laosilaisi"
> Diameter larger engine, but also short. Therefore, the researchers on the original machine's aerodynamic body shape and internal structure of a drastic improvement! Its great complexity of the workload, no less from the new design of a new aircraft. Because the body is increased so that the machine oil reserves increased significantly, so the J H-7B of the combat radius of several new active duty in the military combat aircraft has a combat radius of leading.
> From the outline view; China's "J H-7B" In order to improve performance and strengthen the aerodynamic shape stealth, "JH-7B" uses the world's most popular "S"-shaped inlet, and a new nano-spray suction inlet wave coating to reduce the aircraft radar cross section and positive infrared signal characteristics, and to BWB technology integration, the whole machine the new composite application area increased significantly.
> "J H-7B" The way has been improved fuel refueling equipment for the interior in order to further enhance the machine's stealth. Therefore, the "J H-7B" is the first kind of use of computer-aided design modified form of the stealth fighter-bombers.
> 
> As the "J H-7B" stealth using a newly developed radar absorbing paint, making the probability of machine to detect much lower. Canopy edge, weapons and weapons-bay doors built with jagged edges, etc. The combination of lines, can effectively reduce radar reflection. Airborne Weapon type used and the plug-in containing a balanced approach, in order to further reduce the infrared signature. J H-7B extensive use of effective stealth measures, its radar cross section (RCS) will be not more than XXX square meters.


 
jft blk2





jh7b


----------



## siegecrossbow

^^ So Western media is finally buying that B.S. Maybe the CG artist did it on purpose after all.


----------



## Najam Khan

ANTIBODY said:


>



In the top right picture, a bird makes her way in the shot too...though its at safe distance, but can come close too...

My question is what flight safety steps are being taken in PLAAF air bases esp regarding birds? In PAF, each base has a flight safety dept, apart from keeping checks on Sqn(s) and increasing awareness among people near the base they also have sharp shooters team, which hunt for birds all day.

Needless to say takeoff and landings are the most crucial moments, as any bird flying under 2000ft can cause serious damage to a/c and life of pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

we have shooting bird team in airport too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai said:


> we have shooting bird team in airport too


 
^ for a moment i thought they were shooting down the jxx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai said:


> Air Brake opened


 
some new shots


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Pk_Thunder




----------



## wild peace




----------



## wild peace




----------



## Strigon

wild peace said:


>


 
Dont think that one is real, Su nearby looks weird and out of place lol. Also this plane is X02 Wyvern from Acecombat.


----------



## Martian2

Description:

If you look at the PLA flag, you will notice it is emblazoned with the Chinese characters for "8" and "1." This video (released on July 30, 2011) is in commemoration of the PLA's 84th birthday on August 1st.

According to "SiegeCrossbow," it is foggy in Chengdu, China during this time of the year. I have removed most of the fog from the video. The improved video quality is really noticeable 22 seconds after the beginning.

[More description on video page]


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[


----------



## Manticore




----------



## HANI

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-aNAZmSL50qY/TnooUo1ZLsI/AAAAAAAAACU/nc4wAF2lj4s/s400/MlL6w.jpg

Hidden weapons bay of J 20

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

Man.....is she sexy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

When will that prototype will come through which weapons will be tested ?


----------



## evldth

@ Antibody 
Looks like U are running this project ureself.
excellent pics bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fjavaid

teddy said:


> adjustable DSI inlet


 
Please do post a bit more clear & detailed video......


----------



## ali sufyan

Will PAF acquire that bird? its awesome...


----------



## Sasquatch

ANTIBODY said:


>



SAC fighter nice


----------



## Jango

Nice pics ANTIBODY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Without main fuselage in June 2011 :


1223 × 792 pixels


Another image :




1417 × 915 pixels


Related images in this website. *


----------



## oct605032048

mil-avia said:


> *Without main fuselage in June 2011 :
> 
> 
> 1223 × 792 pixels
> 
> 
> Another image :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1417 × 915 pixels *



This is only a model dude, a masterpiece of Chinese farmers though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Birbal

S10 said:


> How is that any different than this? You can see it from the front too. J-20 simply moved the horizontal tail vin to the front.



It isn't. A lot of aerospace commentators are incorrectly saying that moving canards are unstealthy, even though they are no different from all moving horizontal tails, like those found on the F-22.

Of course, the axisymmetric nozzles on the T-50, F-35, and J-20 are somewhat bad for stealth from the back, but the significance of this is often overemphasized.


----------



## killerx

nice fighter jet PAF should buy some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Excellent mega photo gallery from China IISS (102 images)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*F-22, F-35A, ATD-X, PAK-FA and J-20 as compared by a Japanese blog few days ago 23 February 2012 :




1186 × 602 pixels






1211 × 253 pixels


* Aircrafts image scale inaccurate.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*F-22, F-35A, ATD-X, PAK-FA and J-20 front views :




 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*F-35A compared with four other aircrafts :

*


----------



## mil-avia

*F-22, F-35A, ATD-X, PAK-FA and J-20 top views :




* Aircrafts image scale inaccurate. *


----------



## mil-avia

*Top views side by side :


1170 × 489 pixels *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Eleven aircrafts side by side :


2383 × 499 pixels *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Eleven aircrafts top views :


1198 × 993 pixels *


----------



## mil-avia

*Weapon options :


1920 × 1080 pixels *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*6 Chinese military planes :


 *


----------



## mil-avia

*High altitude flight :


2480 × 1594 pixels*


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

A newbie question : Whats the difference between this J-XX and the J-20 ?


----------



## Dalit

Amazing angles revealing the sophistication and beauty of the mighty dragon. Keep them coming!

If I'm correct, J-XX was a name applied by Western intelligence sources to describe the 5th gen fighter project by the People's Republic of China. The Chengdu J-20 (Jian-20) is the official name given by the PLAAF to the 5th gen aircraft.


----------



## mil-avia

*With Pakistan Air Force roundel :























Seven images in this post.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*With Pakistan Air Force roundel and insignia :






















Seven images in this post.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasir_Tiger

J-20 Looks Great In PAF colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Thanks for the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killerx

paskistan will buy J20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Infrared thermal imaging :










































Related images of F/A-18, F-14 & F-117.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Cross sectional diagram of J-20 :




1060 × 628 pixels


Related links. *


----------



## mil-avia

*Three J-20 aircrafts cruising :


866 × 579 pixels *


----------



## killerx

mil-avia said:


> *Three J-20 aircrafts cruising :
> 
> 
> 866 × 579 pixels *



photoshop mate is clear



mil-avia said:


> *Three J-20 aircrafts cruising :
> 
> 
> 866 × 579 pixels *



photoshop mate is clear


----------



## mil-avia

*Diagram of a J-20 paper-made model :


3000 × 1568 pixels *


----------



## mil-avia

*J-20 and F-14 :


1000 × 745 pixels


Related image. *


----------



## regular

Nice pics guyz....


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of J-20 flight :





Related link. *


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of J-20 take-off :









Related link. *


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of J-20 at Chengdu AFB :





Related link. *


----------



## Icewolf

We really need to do something with the rounded engine nozzles...


----------



## mil-avia

*Stealth J-20 and stealth UH-60 Blackhawk :





1200 × 900 pixels


Related thread. *


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu

ANTIBODY said:


>



very nice pics dear..........................


----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Owsum.........


----------



## mil-avia

*Jian-20 aircraft prototype's nose, radar and cockpit side view :




1280 × 799 pixels 


Related link. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Jian-20 aircraft in French publication :




1482 × 2000 pixels 


Related link.*


----------



## ezequielcuello14

very good


----------



## ushikra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Amazing fighter.


----------



## Elmo

Ushikara - could you pls also give the reference of where these pictures have been taken from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Dude - I have seen these pictures a billion times... Any new one??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

tarrar said:


> Amazing fighter.


In what ways? What new grounds have it tread upon?


----------



## ushikra

Elmo said:


> Ushikara - could you pls also give the reference of where these pictures have been taken from?



somewhere from here >> ASIAN DEFENCE


----------



## OrionHunter

tarrar said:


> Amazing fighter.


And how do you know that? It's never been tested in combat scenarios as yet. You'll probably get to know this not before 2020!

But yes, it does look sexy!


----------



## IceCold

OrionHunter said:


> And how do you know that? It's never been tested in combat scenarios as yet. You'll probably get to know this not before 2020!
> 
> *But yes, it does look sexy*!



Before going down his throat, maybe you should have realized that he said it in the same context as what you said in a different way.

By the way even PAKFA hasnt been tested in real combat, yet there isnt a day when we won't see people praising it in similar context.


----------



## SOHEIL

Good but perfect ???


----------



## Hyperion

gambit said:


> In what ways? What new grounds have it tread upon?



Mate stop this incessant behavior. We know US is the best at building awesome aircrafts, there is no denying that.

But, what is this that if someone else tries to even think about bridging the technological barrier, you start trashing it. We all know, J20, maybe generation behind the all powerful F22, but why always engage in a measurement contest?

Simple fact is, we like it, and cheer whenever China builds something even 1/10 of what US already has. Why? Simple, we get to play with that toy 

Now, buzz off if it hurts your feelings. I know, I know you're a master designer. Go teach a class in radar cross sections, or metallurgical analysis of light absorbing materials. Or even better, invent a new nano coating for the new and upcoming all red and blue "US of A" 11th-Gen fighter, mightier than the hand of God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Hyperion said:


> Mate stop this incessant behavior. We know US is the best at building awesome aircrafts, there is no denying that.
> 
> But, what is this that if someone else tries to even think about bridging the technological barrier, you start trashing it. We all know, J20, maybe generation behind the all powerful F22, but why always engage in a measurement contest?
> 
> Simple fact is, we like it, and cheer whenever China builds something even 1/10 of what US already has. Why? Simple, we get to play with that toy
> 
> Now, buzz off if it hurts your feelings. I know, I know you're a master designer. Go teach a class in radar cross sections, or metallurgical analysis of light absorbing materials. Or even better, invent a new nano coating for the new and upcoming all red and blue "US of A" 11th-Gen fighter, mightier than the hand of God.


Sounds like it is your feelings that are being hurt than mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

gambit said:


> In what ways? What new grounds have it tread upon?



My question is for Gambit. I want to know the J20 is having euro canards which are mainly for menuverability in close quarter combat. But these guys are using Euro canards on a stealth fighter which is at a disvantage w.r.t RCS reduction. Can u explain my point.


----------



## Hyperion

gambit said:


> Sounds like it is your feelings that are being hurt than mine.


Ok. I agree! Happy? I'm happy if you're content with your last word. 

By the way, I respect you a lot. I always take the time out to read your posts, as they are highly informative. Obviously, you know what you're talking about!

It's just that, I like China trying. What's wrong with that? Anyhow.....


----------



## Rocky balboa

tarrar said:


> Amazing fighter.


 
and what is amezing in it huh.?


----------



## Hyperion

Rocky balboa said:


> and what is amezing in it huh.?


The day you succeed in synthesizing first working crystal in your Kaveri turbine, come and complain. Until then, BUZZ OFF!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Rocky balboa said:


> hay, first look at your country. Whole world knows where you are in sector of technology. Damn Inferior .



Still, you rattle on  

There is something that ticks you off about us. What could it be? The size of our di***? Maybe, more.... (LOL) 

Sweet child, now go and rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> My question is for Gambit. I want to know the J20 is having euro canards which are mainly for menuverability in close quarter combat. But these guys are using Euro canards on a stealth fighter which is at a disvantage w.r.t RCS reduction. Can u explain my point.


If you are asking why did the Chinese designers installed a structure that is questionable regarding RCS upon a design that is supposed to match the '5th gen' label, the answer is what many have speculated: Lack of a good engine that have thrust redirection.

In avionics, any time there is a method to change an aircraft's attitude -- nose up/down -- the mechanisms and structures from that method made up what is called a 'flight control effector'...

IEEE Xplore - Abstract Page


> In this paper the development and implementation of an integrated retrofit reconfigurable *flight control design for control effector* damage compensation is presented.



http://naca.larc.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=20000057292&qs=N=4294966788+4294920523+4294576438


> Recent discoveries in material science and fluidics have been used to create a variety of novel *effector devices* that offer great potential to enable new approaches to aerospace vehicle flight control.



CiteSeerX &mdash; Flight Control with Distributed Effectors


> Abstract
> 
> Recent developments in actuator technology have resulted in small, simple devices capable of affecting the flow field over flight vehicles sufficiently to generate *control forces*. One of the devices which has been under investigation is the *Miniature-Trailing Edge Effector (MiTE)*, which consists of a small, 1-5 % chord, moveable surface mounted at the wing trailing edge.









The NASA F-15 ACTIVE have 9 control effectors, which includes its thrust vectoring (redirection) engines. The aircraft was used in exploring many areas of flight control theories, including canards because a design is:

- Without the engine as a control effector.

- With the engine as a a control effector.

- With both.

As far as I know, the project was highly successful but did not involve any radar related data.

Did the ACTIVE data made it into designing the F-22's FLCS? Yes and it would be foolish to think anything else.

Personally, I think the J-20 is the first of the three options above because China does not have a capable engine to start, let alone one that can be incorporated into an airframe that have the exhausts as a control effector. You should understand that the engine core of the F135 (F-35) is the F119 (F-22). So that mean the thrust redirection device is more a member of the airframe than of the engine.

So is it possible that someday option 3 will be possible for the J-20? Yes. But does it mean the J-20 will be more maneuverable than the F-22? No one can say 'Yes' because there are many issues involved that are not yet discussed.



Hyperion said:


> Ok. I agree! Happy? I'm happy if you're content with your last word.
> 
> By the way, I respect you a lot. I always take the time out to read your posts, as they are highly informative. Obviously, you know what you're talking about!
> 
> It's just that, I like China trying. What's wrong with that? Anyhow.....


The Chinese can post as many pictures as they want. But when they start making claims that practically defied the laws of physics -- *REAL* physics -- then those of us who have relevant experience are obligated to challenge those claims.

So my question is fair. If the praise is that the J-20 is an 'amazing' design, then what is so 'amazing' about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juice

Not an expert on stealth... but don't those front canards compromise it?

(oops...read the thread a little more thoroughly....already brought up)


----------



## Hyperion

gambit said:


> The Chinese can post as many pictures as they want. But when they start making claims that practically defied the laws of physics -- *REAL* physics -- then those of us who have relevant experience are obligated to challenge those claims.
> 
> So my question is fair. If the praise is that the J-20 is an 'amazing' design, then what is so 'amazing' about it?



Well, I already knew that. They have lots of obstacles to overcome. The biggest being the engine. It may take them even a decade to do that. But what I was admiring, was that they are treading where ONLY, historically US treads.

For the first time in recent history, they have started taking risks with their money and time. Just like the US does. 

I seriously do admire US a lot, the only nation which has the BALLS to innovate. Rest of the god damn planet has been sleeping or has approached science TOO cautiously.


----------



## rcrmj

Rocky balboa said:


> and what is amezing in it huh.?


 clueless indians have been saying 'amazing' LCA, 'amazing' Arjun, 'amazing' Kaveri and this and that```but they are all failed foreign imported projects```so at this point J-20 is more than justified for others to call it amazing



Rocky balboa said:


> hay, first look at your country. *Whole world knows where you are in sector of technology. Damn Inferior *.


 so is India``WIPO defines India as a primitive factor driven society, dig that up kid


----------



## kurkak

Congratulations China.


----------



## bobbybabu007

the front of an f22 and the back of an f35.....

the ultimatum to copycat tactics... I wonder if all the instruments are really 'made in china'......

anyway, funs off, great task accomplished...........


----------



## Myth_buster_1

bobbybabu007 said:


> the front of an f22 and the back of an f35.....
> 
> the ultimatum to copycat tactics... I wonder if all the instruments are really 'made in china'......
> 
> anyway, funs off, great task accomplished...........



either you have not seen the planes you are talking about or you have slanted eyes and brain.

F-22 has canards? cool. Both F-22 and J-20 have different nose sizes.
F-35 has twin engines and slanted rudders? really? J20 has slanted rudder "like your eyes" and twin engines making it totally different aircraft from the two F fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Chinese J-20*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

This is clearer footage showing maneuverability testing of Chinese J20 (2012 Feb.), the stealth fighter plane.

********.com - Chinese J20?maneuverability test fly?Feb 26 2012, stealth fighter plane

please see how many flaps it has. and it is said that canards are made up of carbonaceous and ceramic materials which have much less RCS.


some other footage address:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDAxODE5NDc2.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAwMTM3MDky.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0NzI4NzA4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

both J10 and FJ17, sometims K8


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mosu

[video]http://app.onlinephotofiler.com/Img1/A_2/1/1/5/225112/6793cf31f4204b6f9ee7fdfbb2c3bcb6.jpg?uid=f69e94ef-5984-414d-ba73-6724bff578bb[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

what is that and why left it opened during the trial flight?


----------



## Manticore

grey boy2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*J-31 stealth fighter aircraft in wire-frame :







Related link 1 and link 2.
*


----------



## CHNTiger

Safron Slayer said:


> Nice video....







Safron Slayer said:


> Nice video....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

2003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nestea



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

I've created a playlist in Youtube dedicated to J-20, so far 87 videos have been collected - Link

In the meanwhile there is a new video on J-20 #2003 (_??_) from &#27721;&#39746;&#38596;&#39118;


----------



## hk299792458

New video...


----------



## skyknight



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

J20 prototype number 2: "2002"


----------



## yusheng

China J31 test flying:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

yusheng said:


> China J31 test flying:



Nice pictures. China has came long way and has established her as world class airplane producer. The both planes in pictures are looking very familiar. Just not able to recall what these two resembles to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

sms said:


> Nice pictures. China has came long way and has established her as world class airplane producer. The both planes in pictures are looking very familiar. Just not able to recall what these two resembles to.



yes, i agree with you. J11 from Su27, J31 like F35 though J31 is double engine.

China now is learning, taking the conceptions of any air technology out of China, but the abilities that China can apply them and make it real and add some Chinese items is obvious.

based on the present technology and knowledge, all planes are similar to each other as all cars are similar;LCA looks not familiar? 

if China can build a totally new plane which is not similar to the others, then you can say China has made a breakthrough, which i believe is undertaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killerx

holy s**t this is great man cant believe in air so soon man Chinese are so focused on 5 gen great effort form china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*J-31 aircraft rear-angle view :







Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

some possible arrangment of inter weapon for Chinese J31:


















possible Chinese J31 for AC:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lao-Vieng

Congrats China. Beautiful birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Most, likely arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 7freedom7

WOOT WOOT WOOT


----------



## Patriots

Nice !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

yusheng said:


>



WHATT THE FOOOKKK!!!!! This is one sexy lookin beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

yusheng said:


>




photoshopped picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Where is J-31??


----------



## yusheng

Umair Nawaz said:


> Where is J-31??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

J-16 is rolling out!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

yusheng said:


>


cant access pictures.


----------



## yusheng

The Chinese 5th Generation Fighter Has Some Truly Clever Engineering



Chinese J20 Fighter Has Clever Upgrades - Business Insider



In order to preservetheir stealthiness and keep the RCS (Radar Cross Section) as low as possible,radar-evading planes rely on weapons bay: bombs and missiles to be fired arekept inside the bays until it&#8217;s time to use them.

For instance, theF-35 can carry one AIM-120D (AIM-120C8), on a trapeze : when needed, the BVR(Beyond Visual Range) missile is lowered into the airstream on the open bombbay door, and ejected.

F-22 Raptors usecanted trapeze to put the AIM-9 Sidewinder seeked into the airstream to achievea lock on the target as the side bay doors are open.
Once the missile isfired, the bay doors close up.

Obviously, suchmethod requires the stealth plane to fly with the open bay doors for a certainamount of time, a condition that can limit the aircraft performance,maneuverability, and increases the overall plane&#8217;s RCS, with a temporaryexposure of the aircraft to the enemy radars.
Something that can bequite lethal in a Within Visual Range scenario.

The problem is to bepartly solved with the use of missiles featuring the Lock On After Launchcapability. With this kind of missile (available on the Raptor when the AIM-9Mwill be replaced by the AIM-9X Block II) the bay doors remain open just thetime it is needed to eject the missile into the airstream.

However, China mighthave found a clever solution to the problem, as the latest images of the J-20Mighty Dragon stealth fighter jet, emerging from the Chinese Internet, seem tosuggest.

Indeed, the secondprototype of the aircraft features a missile deployment device on the sideweapons bay which extracts the selected air-to-air missile and then closes thedoor to keep the reduced RCS.

Simpler and probablycheaper than the use of LOAL missiles, the J-20&#8242;s deployment device shows thatChinese engineers are not simply copying U.S. tech: if not improving it, theyare at least troubleshooting some of the issues already faced by their Americancounterparts, with some clever ideas.

The missile launchrail was used to carry the PL-10 IR air-to-air missile during tests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

Umair Nawaz said:


> cant access pictures.



Please try after Aprial first, the reason that you can not access is that the service is under maintenance for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

2013 3

F20 footage

footage two with missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

yusheng said:


> 2013 3
> 
> F20 footage



great vid and animation responding to what this chap has talked about:



> However, China might have found a clever solution to the problem, as the latest images of the J-20 Mighty Dragon stealth fighter jet, emerging from the Chinese Internet, seem to suggest.
> 
> Indeed, the second prototype of the aircraft features a missile deployment device on the side weapons bay which extracts the selected air-to-air missile and then closes the door to keep the reduced RCS.
> 
> Simpler and probably cheaper than the use of LOAL missiles, the J-20&#8242;s deployment device shows that Chinese engineers are not simply copying U.S. tech: if not improving it, they are at least troubleshooting some of the issues already faced by their American counterparts, with some clever ideas.
> 
> The missile launch rail was used to carry the PL-10 IR air-to-air missile during tests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Best Shenyang J-31 stealth fighter photograph*






Look closely. You can almost see the weapon bay doors.

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the picture. I used his picture and auto-adjusted/optimized the colors.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng




----------



## That Guy

ANTIBODY said:


>



lol, u mad, America?

Seriously though. It's pretty funny seeing some US defense enthusiasts get so mad at China.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

good job! very nice Jet


----------



## Beast

That Guy said:


> lol, u mad, America?
> 
> Seriously though. It's pretty funny seeing some US defense enthusiasts get so mad at China.



There is nothing to be mad. Fifth generation fighter design need to follow platform alignment to deflect radar wave away from the receiving radar. So there is certain design to follow.

Just look at American X-47, Neuron of Europe and Lijian UAV of Shenyang. The basic design shape is very similiar. No veritical control fin and the sweeping angle is very similar. Does this means they all copy from start? No, they do their own research and the conclusion is the alignment and angle is universal. 

You can try to be fanciful and go other angle and design. End of the day, if the angle does deflect back the radar wave to the detecting radar. Your fanciful original design is as good as zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Beast said:


> There is nothing to be mad. Fifth generation fighter design need to follow platform alignment to deflect radar wave away from the receiving radar. So there is certain design to follow.
> 
> Just look at American X-47, Neuron of Europe and Lijian UAV of Shenyang. The basic design shape is very similiar. No veritical control fin and the sweeping angle is very similar. Does this means they all copy from start? No, they do their own research and the conclusion is the alignment and angle is universal.
> 
> You can try to be fanciful and go other angle and design. End of the day, if the angle does deflect back the radar wave to the detecting radar. Your fanciful original design is as good as zero.



I know, but you have to admit, it's hilarious that US enthusiasts are getting so mad over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*PT: 2003 ?*


----------



## CometMibro

Not sure what I'm supposed to find more beautiful, my wife or this plane...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

CometMibro said:


> Not sure what I'm supposed to find more beautiful, my wife or this plane...



Post picture so then we can decide


----------



## Hyperion

Does your wife do super cruise?  



CometMibro said:


> Not sure what I'm supposed to find more beautiful, my wife or this plane...


----------



## OCguy

I'm not sure why anyone would be mad at the obvious copying of the Lockheed F22. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

External appearance is probably the least important thing, even considering radar deflection. You can replicate all the angles and lines you want, but it is the guts and powerhouse that will tell if it is in the same league as the original.

The F22 is based off the YF-22 prototype, which first flew in 1990. One can only imagine what is being tested in the Nevada desert now, but it is certainly still 15+ years ahead of anything that has been shown today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## TOTUU

this is my channel J20 show video --2016-11-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Title123

bobbybabu007 said:


> the front of an f22 and the back of an f35.....
> 
> the ultimatum to copycat tactics... I wonder if all the instruments are really 'made in china'......
> 
> anyway, funs off, great task accomplished...........


Some. Component. Of. F35. Are. made in. China. That got. Pentagon. Mad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Very good pics.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD




----------



## The Accountant

Title123 said:


> Some. Component. Of. F35. Are. made in. China. That got. Pentagon. Mad


doesn't matter in global economy


----------



## F-7




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

interesting rear view of FC-31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane




----------



## Maxpane




----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 530323


old pics @Maxpane


----------



## Back to War




----------



## Khanivore

https://imgur.com/a/IkZxTRD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------

